# Jbl 2204 12"



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Do you guys feel the 2204 would be a good match with a set of ES Full Body Horns? To about 1200hz? 


I considered 3 way and have a high powered midrange option, (PRV 6.5 Neo, or Jbl 2118h 8") but would perfect to keep it 2 way since I don't have the processing for it (current head unit is a Pioneer 80prs)


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

enigma said:


> Do you guys feel the 2204 would be a good match with a set of ES Full Body Horns? To about 1200hz?
> 
> 
> I considered 3 way and have a high powered midrange option, (PRV 6.5 Neo, or Jbl 2118h 8") but would perfect to keep it 2 way since I don't have the processing for it (current head unit is a Pioneer 80prs)


You might want to read through my thread in here, I'm trying to figure out the same problem. Not exactly the same but I'm thinking I might have to stay 10" to avoid crazy beaming.


----------



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

NastyNate said:


> You might want to read through my thread in here, I'm trying to figure out the same problem. Not exactly the same but I'm thinking I might have to stay 10" to avoid crazy beaming.


I feel your pain I really do lol......I really want to keep it simple with a traditional 2 way with my horns in this car, but I could go 3 way.....I have full body horns that can play down to 800hz but my Pioneer will only let me cross the horns at 1200hz (lowest Highpass it will allow)...considered getting a DSP or even a P99 but trying to stay within a comfortable budget


----------



## NastyNate (Apr 10, 2013)

enigma said:


> I feel your pain I really do lol......I really want to keep it simple with a traditional 2 way with my horns in this car, but I could go 3 way.....I have full body horns that can play down to 800hz but my Pioneer will only let me cross the horns at 1200hz (lowest Highpass it will allow)...considered getting a DSP or even a P99 but trying to stay within a comfortable budget


I have two unbalanced miniDSP's and one balanced miniDSP sitting on my shelf just wasting space. You're welcome to one or both if it helps keep it cheap, super user friendly. Just pay for shipping and enough to buy me a six pack and we got a deal.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I use 2204s in my car. They will sound good to 1200Hz but start beaming at 400. By 1200 or 800 they are beaming pretty bad and sound weird. Patrick Bateman has written extensively about waveguides to reduce beaming in cone speakers. "28 Weeks Later" on page 24 has some info but in another thread he started he did some very successful experiments with different waveguides. I couldn't find the thread but maybe you can find it or pm him.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

you can cheat the 80prs crossover by running it at like 1800 hz at six db or even 1200 at 12, efficiency will keep the slope pretty shallow down to 800 hz..did this once with a mid/tweet combo and it measured pretty flat to 600 hz with a tiny boost.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

D120s?


----------

